# modded gasmask



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

here's my first up on this forum.
im sander and living in holland and a starter at home haunting

hope you like this mask


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the green glow - makes it look as if he inhaled something toxic


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks pretty cool!!


----------

